#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  ΤΟΛ - Αμοιβές

## Xάρης

Μόλις έλαβα ενημερωτικό email για νέα έκδοση του προγράμματος "Αμοιβές" του ΤΟΛ.
Σχετικά μπορείτε να διαβάσετε *ΕΔΩ*.

Το κόστος του προγράμματος "Αμοιβές 4.0" είναι : *490¤* (370¤ για νέους μηχανικούς και κατόχους αντίστοιχων προγραμμάτων)
Για αναβάθμιση από παλιότερη έκδοση είναι : 280¤
εκτός εάν υπήρχε συμβόλαιο συντήρησης οπότε είναι : 160¤

Υπάρχουν εκπτώσεις για πρόσθετες άδειες χρήσης.

----------


## sundance

Δεν βλέπω εκπληκτικές αλλαγές-προσθήκες,για να διακιολογείται αυτή η τιμή.

Επίσης σε νέους κατόχους του προγράμματος θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει επίσης προνομιακή τιμή.

----------


## Antaios

Aκριβό είναι σε σχέση με Insoft. Mε 180Ε αγοράζεις τις αμοιβές του Civil  ,βέβαια χωρίς ΙΚΑ και Χρονικό προγραμματισμό αλλά για αυτά κάνεις και ένα Excelάκι.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ ότι 490¤ είναι πολλά.
Ακόμα και τα 390¤ για νέους μηχανικούς και κατόχους αντίστοιχων προγραμμάτων είναι πολλά.

Η InSoft ζητά 215¤.

H CivilTech ζητά 180¤ για τη lite έκδοση του Building Άδεια Δόμησης και 360¤+ΦΠΑ για τη standard.
Υπάρχει και δυνατότητα cloud με ετήσια συνδρομή 120¤ για τη lite και 180¤ για τη standard.

Για χρονικό προγραμματισμό υπάρχει πληθώρα excel, δωρεάν και μη, αλλά και εξειδικευμένων προγραμμάτων.
Ένα εξειδικευμένο, δωρεάν και ανοιχτού κώδικα είναι ΑΥΤΟ.

Για τους πίνακες του ΙΚΑ υπάρχει επίσης πληθώρα από excel που έχουν φτιάξει συνάδελφοι και διατίθενται δωρεάν.
Το "Αμοιβές" είναι ένα απ' αυτά που ακόμα και σήμερα, παρόλο που δεν έχει ενημερωθεί με τις αμοιβές κατά ΚΕΝΑΚ, τους πίνακες ΙΚΑ τους δημιουργεί μια χαρά.

----------

